

Are Bitcoins Here to Stay? - jonkelly
http://thisorthat.com/blog/are-bitcoins-here-to-stay

======
adrianwaj
I posted yesterday on how Google or Apple could run their own blockchain:
[http://www.bitrific.com/2011/06/my-eureka-moment-could-be-
go...](http://www.bitrific.com/2011/06/my-eureka-moment-could-be-googles.html)

It'd be great to see a tech giant do crytocurrencies no matter whether it's
bitcoin itself (I doubt it for the time being,) based on bitcoin or a whole
new system - in all of those cases I think it would support bitcoin as it
currently stands.

~~~
SamReidHughes
Wait, Lincoln was murdered by "existing bankers and the British ruling class"?

~~~
adrianwaj
Yeah - please correct me if I'm wrong: I watched a documentary on it called:
"The Money Masters: How International Bankers Gained Control of America." That
was the impression I got from it.

edit: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIjxXEZyhzU> 1:25:00 - bankers were
originally opposed to the greenback, and also Lincoln's efforts to remove the
debt based system that had to be introduced to fund the war when the greenback
failed -- the bankers wanted a gold-backed currency. (look at 1:18:00 onwards
for full background)

